# Kabel Deutschland: treue Kunden zahlen mehr



## TSCoreNinja (22 März 2011)

Liebes Forum,

nachdem ja hier in der Plauderecke schon öfter über Kabel Deutschland diskutiert wurde, hier meine eigenen möglicherweise auch für andere interessante Erfahrung...

Zum Sachverhalt: ich bin seit einem knappen Jahr eigentlich weitgehend zufriedener Kunde von Kabel Deutschland. Allerdings werden wir vermutlich im Laufe des kommenden Jahres umziehen, in ein aktuell nicht von KD versorgtes Gebiet, weshalb ich überlegte, zu einem Internet-Anbieter ohne lange Vertragslaufzeiten zu wechseln (aufgrund des IMHO absolut hirntoten BGH-Urteils bezüglich Umzug/Sonderkündigungsrechts vom letzten Jahr). Gleichfalls ist es mir übel aufgestossen, dass KD die Treue der Bestandskunden dadurch bestraft, dass sie ihnen deutlich höhere Gebühren aufs Auge drückt als den Neukunden (z.B. 29,90 vs 22,90EUR für unseren Tarif). Daran liess sich (im Gegensatz zu meinem vorigen Anbieter Unity Media) auch nichts per Anruf bei der Hotline ändern, aber ein freundlicher Mitarbeiter wies mich darauf hin, dass mir im Falle einer Kündigung sicherlich ein Bleibe-Angebot gemacht würde. Also habe ich meinen Vertrag gekündigt, vor allem ob meiner Absicht, zu Alice zu wechseln (wg. günstiger Preise und kurzer Vertragsbindung).

Und natürlich nach einer Weile ein Schreiben erhalten, in dem mir bei Anruf über die Hotline ein "spezielles Treueangebot" zugesichert wurde. Da es beim geplanter Wechsel zu Alice gewisse Schwierigkeiten mit verbindlichem Bereitstellungstermin/nahtlosem Wechsel gab, und mir seitens KD zugesichert wurde, dass bei Umzug ein Kulanzkündigungrecht zugestanden wird, habe ich mich auf dieses Treueangebot eingelassen (was eine Verlängerung des günstigen Tarifs war). 

Also ist die Moral: treue Kunden werden finanziell geschröpft. Wer hingegen mit der Kündigung droht, wird belohnt. Betriebswirtschaftlich mag dies Sinn machen, fragwürdig finde ich aber ein solches Geschäftsgebaren dennoch. Ob die Ersparnis (in unserem Fall wg. 84EUR pro Jahr) den Aufwand wert ist, sei mal dahingestellt.

Grüße,
TSCN


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2011)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland: treue Kunden zahlen mehr*

Die Erfahrung kann ich leider auch in anderen Bereichen teilen.
Fast überall werden nach Möglichkeit nur noch Verträge mit nicht nachvollziehbar langen Mindestlaufzeiten angeboten. Statt die Kunden mit Qualität zu binden, macht man das lieber mit Knebelverträgen.


----------

